# Two baby lionhead bunnies, nr. Southampton



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm posting on behalf of a friend who had an accidental litter from her lionhead rabbits (I believe they were told they were both boys, until one became pregnant!) They have found homes for the girls, but there are two baby boys still needing homes. They are ready to go now. Photos to follow when my friend sends them to me!


----------



## Tia willis (Apr 10, 2021)

Are these still available


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry, this was back in 2017!


----------

